# 1969 Sear Spyder Coming In Soon



## Robertriley (Feb 18, 2016)

I purchased this the other day and my friend picked it up last night.  I think it will clean up great.  He wiped it down today and shot me over a photo.  I cant wait!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2016)

3 rear brakes??


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 18, 2016)

lmao....I just noticed that.  I'm sure that one should be up front.   or..........I'm bad ass fast and need it!


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 18, 2016)

power brakes


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 19, 2016)

The rear brakes are correct. It had the duel brake set up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRI...rs-SPYDER-Muscle-Bikes-the-Rail-/131725807535


----------



## vastingray (Feb 19, 2016)

This bike also came in a rare 10 speed model the dual rear brakes are correct  really nice riding bikes 24 inch and usually priced reasonably


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2016)

vastingray said:


> This bike also came in a rare 10 speed model the dual rear brakes are correct  really nice riding bikes 24 inch and usually priced reasonably




Well, that's crazy and cool to know.  Thanks.  
Btw, I purchased the ad too


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 20, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Well, that's crazy and cool to know.  Thanks.
> Btw, I purchased the ad too



 Should I ask the seller for my commission on the ad?  A cool set of tires for this bike are the Raised White Letter  XKE 990 Cheater Slick 24 x 1.75 Nylon tires. The Front is a 24 x 1 3/8 RWL XKE 990 tire also.

Link to pics
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/nos-24-x-1-75-rwl-xke-990-muscle-bike-cheater-slick


----------

